# Can I leave my Zephy DSC 51 plugged in 24/7?



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Or should I unplug it when not in use?

I don't see an on/off switch.

Bill


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Personally, I prefer to kill power to my units, either by unplugging, or preferably using a switch.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

At the very least, use a good quality surge protector. Power spikes and electronics do not mix well.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The best may fail and who knows what might happen then?With all the foam and other combustibles on the layout,I make sure every single element is "off" when I leave the room.I also use a surge protector.

The DCS100/200 command station have a "sleep" mode,the Zephyr doesn't.Digitrax recommend unplugging the unit when not used.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

My entire layout is on one light switch near the stairs.


----------

